# So I bought my first plow this year....and it's 76 degrees in january!!!



## HKusp (Nov 21, 2007)

Damn, I want some freekin' snow to move!!!
There I almost feel better.....


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Im in the same boat. I again will say sorry to everyone because I feel it is my fault. New truck new plow = no snow. My bad.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Its quite alright..... I am doing a snow dance as we speak.... :bluebounc


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

take the plow back...... so when you do that naturally it will start snowing for the rest of us!! ha-ha join the crowd waiting for mother nature to grace us with her presence!! welcome to the wonderful world of snow removal. pete


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

I bought my first plow last year and we didn't have any snow till mid January. I was actually having dreams in the middle of the night of operating the thing. Don't worry, the winter is young, and the snow will come.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

I will go throw a rake and a green landscape barrel in the back that should do it. I too can't wait to crash into my first mailbox...I mean my first night of plowing. A friend of mine who plowed for years and has sense gotten out of it, told me the act of plowing is just driving around getting in small accidents. Everytime you put that plow down you are crashing into stuff. May it be snow, mailboxes, trees, lawns, manhole covers etc. Sounds fun to me!! xysport


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

HKusp;482843 said:


> Damn, I want some freekin' snow to move!!!
> There I almost feel better.....


ahh so your the reason for all the warm weather!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Stop driving around with your plow on and showing it off and then it will snow out....:waving:


----------



## HKusp (Nov 21, 2007)

Burkartsplow;483428 said:


> Stop driving around with your plow on and showing it off and then it will snow out....:waving:


I took it off weeks ago. Actually as soon as it was hitting the 50"s again during the day.xysport


----------

